# Gluing granite to wood



## richgreer

What is the best way to glue granite to wood? I'll be gluing a 12" by 12" piece of granite to some plywood so I don't think I need to be concerned about movement.

Epoxy, CA, Gorilla, some kind of construction adhesive ???

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I would think epoxy would be best, or one of the thicker CA glues.


----------



## JAGWAH

Epoxy is best, I've tried bondo when that was all I had in the shop and it did ok.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

araldit two component epoxy will do the job very well

but why do you want to glue granit to plywood
granit doesn´t have build in movement 

Dennis


----------



## Sawdust2

www.thistothat.com


----------



## childress

I would use liquid nails or some sort of construction adhesive. This is what most granite fabricators use in my area.


----------



## chriswright

I'd say either a slow set epoxy or Liquid Nails. Not sure about what prep work you'll need to do to the granite first though.


----------



## sphere

PL Premium polyurethane adhesive is some seriously good stuff. The Caulk tube type doesn't do the nasty foaming trick. The liquid type will, but not nearly as bad as Gorilla Glue. I've gotten away from G Glue because the short shelf life and huge mess was just too much hassel.


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for all the good advice.


----------



## KnotWright

The least expensive way would be good ole silicon, they have used it for years, when setting granite counter tops.

Will you be just setting this freely on top of the wood? Or will there be a frame around the granite?

I built a buffet that has 3 individual pieces of granite in its top, the folks at the granite shop cut and fit them and then used 5 dabs of silicon to keep the pieces from falling out if the piece was ever turned on it side during moving.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11224


----------



## a1Jim

I'd use silicone


----------



## Tony_S

As Sphere said, PL Premium is the best option IMO. Ive used Epoxy (West System). It works great but messy and expensive. Silicone works great as well, but if bond strength will be an issue it's not the greatest choice. PL Premium is cheap(er) simple, and super strong.


----------



## Alexander

I installed granite in my new home for kitchen counter tops.

If the granite is installed on a floor were it will be walked on then 1/4" cement board should be placed on a solid sub floor.

If the garnite ( marble or tile) is installed on a counter top the cement board in not needed. The counter top should be plywood not saw dust board.

I used thin set to install all my counters and floor applications ( 9 different places). The thin set is installed with a trowel using groves as per the instructions on the bag. The granite or marble will be pressed down into the thin set to make it level. The trowel groves give space for the thin set to move. To much thin set will come up through the joints and require cleaning out ( a lot of work)

It is a little hard to get the granite or marble level with the next one and one trick is to place the spacers below the edge of the granite or marble and then place a piece of 3/4 plywood on the granite or marble. Then take a rubber hammer and tap around the plywood with the idea of tapping the pylwood as a means of leveling all of the pieces at the same time. I did not do that and I found as I was adjusting one meeting of 4 corners I was lifting the other ends of the granite or marble. Use of a level or other true edgetool will help to get them level. A counter or table top is not as bad as a entry that will be walked on as if a edge of marble is to high it could trip someone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## davidpettinger

Any stone mason will tell you that you need to use 100% clear Silicone. The reason being is that silicone is totally non-reactive to the stone. Also, most other adhesives are reactive to mineral contents and can eventually bleed through. Another trick you can do is put a tooth to the bottom of the stone with a 40 grit wheel. Just be sure to wipe the stone down with a damp cloth to remove the dust.


----------



## woodmight

I am not sure where this application was going to be…. But for my two cents worth… I will have to agree with Sphere… PL Premium….. once that has cured it will never let go….. But again if it indoors then silicone if you ever have to remove it from the plywood.


----------



## wishiknew

I have a simple project. I want to glue a piece of granite 4" x 40" to counterweight a small wooden kitchen island. The granite will be 4" off the floor. Island will be upside down when this is applied and granite will be underneath said island when returned to proper position. If it fails, not too much damage could occur because it is so close to the floor. I also have 2 14×12 granite squares to help with the weight inside lower lever of island.

Which adhesive is the ABSOLUTELY BEST?


----------



## TheFridge

Epoxy. My opinion.


----------



## BurlyBob

What Jim and Jim said. Have used silicon for several things. quick, fast, easy and very effective.


----------

